# Promote Your Fine Art Photography Online!



## Elijah (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm still building and designing what will be one of the most comprehensive self-promotion sites of its kind.

Take a look and let me know what you think (while it's in development is when it's time for feedback!).

If you're interested, go ahead and sign up  the first 10 photographers get their own portfolio page free for the first year.

http://thefineartfactory.com/


----------



## Artemis (Mar 11, 2005)

Elijah said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> I'm still building and designing what will be one of the most comprehensive self-promotion sites of its kind.
> 
> Take a look and let me know what you think (while it's in development is when it's time for feedback!).
> ...


 
Nice site, professional...easy to understand...Good job!


----------

